# Turkey pot



## Plumbob (Jan 9, 2017)

Got some blanks from @Mike1950 and just had to try it out. I've only done a few pens before. This pot might work, not sure, but I think I'm pretty close. Work on it some more tomorrow night.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks like you are headed in the right direction. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks like persimmon- Nice


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 10, 2017)

Plumbob said:


> Got some blanks from @Mike1950 and just had to try it out. I've only done a few pens before. This pot might work, not sure, but I think I'm pretty close. Work on it some more tomorrow night.


What tutorial are you going by? Here are some good ones POT CALLS

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 10, 2017)

Looking good. If you haven't purchased a vaneer caliper yet, do so. Measure EVERYTHING before you glue on your soundboard and playing surface. If something sounds good, or bad, you can tweak it on the next one. 
Ray

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Feb 17, 2017)

Looking good. Finding your technique is a lot of the fun.


----------

